# منتديات المتداول العربي منتديات المتداول العربي للأسواق العالمية سوق الأسهم المصرية والأسهم الخليجية والعربية  بالأرقام.. ارتفاع البورصة لا يعبر عن السوق  الصين تعترف بتفاقم الوضع الوبائي وتعلن عن وفيات ضخمة  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:56 م )   اليابان تسجل أكثر من 108 ألف إصابة يومية جديدة بفيروس كورونا  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 01:15 م )   عاجل: بعد مكاسب قوية.. هبوط مفاجئ للعملات الرقمية لكن المشاعر تبدلت  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:04 ص )   الذهب عند أعلى مستوياته في 9 أشهر.. هل ننتظر مستوى قياسي جديد؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 05:31 م )   كاثي وود تستثمر بكثافة في كوين بيز و تسلا  وتتوقع صعود بيتكوين لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 04:19 م )   فيتش للتصنيف الائتماني ترفع توقعاتها لمعدل الفائدة النهائي لدى المركزي الأوروبي  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل- صدور بيانات القراءة الأولية لثقة المستهلك الأمريكي وتوقعات التضخم  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل: اللون الأحمر يُحكم قبضته على وول ستريت  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:47 م )   آبل تخفض أجر رئيسها التنفيذي 40% دفعة واحدة  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:05 م )   بريطانيا: تحقيق النمو الاقتصادي يستدعي وصول التضخم لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:03 م )   بنك اليابان يعلن عن عمليات شراء طارئة من السندات الحكومية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:48 م )   سهم تسلا يهبط بأكثر من 6%، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:46 م )   عودة الأموال الساخنة إلى مصر بعد التعويم.. انفراجة مؤقتة للجنيه قبل هبوط أكبر؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:37 م )   العقود الآجلة للنفط الخام ارتفعت خلال الدورة الأوروبية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:25 م )   البنوك الأمريكية تحكم الاقتصاد الأمريكي اليوم..توقعات الأرباح والنتائج المالية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:19 م )   سكوتيا بنك يتوقع استمرار ضعف الدولار الأمريكي هذا العام  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:18 م )   تحذيرات بشأن استمرار ذروة كورونا في الصين لفترة أطول!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:12 م )   أرباح جي بي مورجان تفوق التوقعات.. ولكن السهم يتراجع، فلماذا؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:09 م )   اليابان تسجل رقم قياسي جديد بوفيات فيروس كورونا!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:31 م )   الدولار يتعافى بتعاملات اليوم، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:19 م )

## moh.gahmy

بالأرقام.. ارتفاع البورصة لا يعبر عن السوق .. وخلل بين قيم المؤشرات والأسهم..
 مصطفى عادل:"EGX 30" أعطى انطباعا مضللا عن الاقتصاد.. خروج الأسهم القيادية السبب .. وقيد شركات كبرى الحل الأمثل   *بالرغم من تسجيل مؤشرات البورصة المصرية ارتفاعًا كبيرًا خلال الفترة الماضي، وارتفع مؤشرها الرئيسى "EGX 30 " بنهاية تعاملات أمس الأحد ليسجل أعلى مستوى له منذ الأزمة المالية العالمية، وتحديدًا في الرابع عشر من سبتمبر عام 2008. 
إلا أن ما تلك الارتفاعات طرحت علامات الاستفهام حول صعود البورصة، والتي يأتى في مقدمتها ما إذا كان السوق قد حقق هذا المعدل الكبير من النمو خلال 8 أشهر ؟، وهل عوض مستثمرى البورصة في تعويض خسائرهم خلال الست سنوات الماضية ؟، وكذلك ما إذا كان السوق استجاب إلى كافة المؤثرات الإيجابية السياسية أو حتى خطة التحفيز الاقتصادي وثبات سعر الصرف نسبيا وارتفاع الاحتياطي وتخفيض فوائد الأقراض والمساعدات الأجنبية ؟. 
فمن جانبه أكد مصطفى عادل المحلل المالى ومدير استثمار بمجموعة شركات المصريين في الخارج، أنه بالمقارنة بين المؤشرات الرئيسية للبورصة، فيتضح تغير كبير في القيم بشكل كبير في الوقت الذي يصل فيها المؤشر الرئيسي لمستوى 8000 نقطة. 
وقال " عادل": " تحليل بيانات البورصة يكشف وجود خلل واضح في تركيبة السوق أدت إلى هذا الاختلاف الجوهري بين قيم المؤشرات وقيم الأسهم، حتى أصبح في أحيان كثيرة المؤشر الرئيسي يغرد وحيدا بعيدا عن نبض ووضع السوق الحقيقي: 
وتابع المحلل المالى: " السبب الحقيقي الذي أغفل الكثير من مستثمرى البورصة وضعه في الحسبان، هو أن المؤشر الرئيسى للبورصة "EGX 30" في سبتمبر 2008 يختلف في تكوينه بشكل كبير للغاية عن مؤشر السوق في فبراير 2014". 
وأشار "عادل" إلى أن "EGX 30" خلال عام 2008 كان يتضمن أسهم رئيسية مثل الشركة المصرية لخدمات التليفون المحمول "موبينيل"، أوراسكوم للإنشاء والصناعة، وغيرها بما تحمله تلك الأسهم من وزن نسبي كبير ومؤثر في حركة السوق. 
وأضاف: " خروج الأسهم القيادية من السوق أدى إلى دخول أسهم أخرى لتحتل صدارة الوزن النسبي في المؤشر الرئيسى للبورصة "EGX 30"، وهو اختلاف واضح عن ما كان عليه "المؤشر" منذ 6 سنوات وموقفه المؤشر ذاته اليوم.  
وألمح مدير الاستثمار بمجموعة شركات المصريين في الخارج إلى أن سهم البنك التجارى الدولى يتصدر أكبر وزن نسبى في مؤشر "EGX 30"، كما كان ارتفاع أسهم مؤخرًا على خلفية الإعلان عن نتائج أعمال البنك خلال عام 2013 سببًا مباشرًا في قيادة المؤشر الرئيسي ليصل به إلى تلك المستويات. 
وأضاف "عادل": سهم التجاري الدولي بما تفرضه عليه ظروف السوق وخلوه بشكل كبير من أسهم كبرى تحمل سيولة مرتفعة نسبية أدى به إلى أن يكون الوعاء الاستثماري الأول لدى المؤسسات والمحافظ المالية الكبرى والتي دائما ما يقاس ادائها الفعلي بتحركات المؤشر، حتى أصبح المؤشر الرئيسي هو سهم التجاري الدولي و29 سهم آخرين ". 
وأكد عادل أن المفارقة الواضحة أنه وعلى الرغم مما يثار حاليًا وبشكل مستمر وإعلامي أن "EGX 30" يحقق أعلى مستويات سعرية من أعوام طويلة، ولكن حقيقة الأمر وبرغم ارتفاع قيم التداولات ولكنها مازالت بعيدة عن المستوى السعري الحقيقي الذي يصوره لنا دائما مستوى 8000 نقطة. 
وقال: " إذا تم مقارنة أسعار اليوم بأسعار أسهم السوق منذ 7 أشهر بكل تأكيد سيكون الفارق كبير لدرجة ارتفاع الكثير من الأسهم لنسبة تتجاوز 100%. 
وتابع: " مقارنة السوق اليوم بطريقة مقارنة المؤشر الرئيسي بمؤشر السوق في عام 2008 هذه مقارنة خاطئة علميا وعمليا والترويج لها يؤدي إلى إعطاء انطباع شديد الخطورة والخطأ سواء للمحترفين أو للمستثمرين الذين أعتقد أنهم أصبحوا أكثر خبرة ". 
وأضاف: " الحديث بهذه الطريقة في ظل الظروف الاقتصادية والسياسية الحالية يعطي انطباع مضلل ومعلومات شديدة الخطأ عن الوضع الحقيقي للاقتصاد القومي أو السوق المصري ". 
وشدد المحلل المالى على أن البورصة المصرية تحتاج إلى قيد شركات بالجملة على رأسها الشركات الكبرى لتعويض جزء مما فقده السوق من شركات كبرى ذات إحجام أعمال كبيرة بالمقارنة بما هو معروض حاليا، الأمر الذي يزيد من جاذبية السوق، كما يؤدى إلى ارتفاع وقيم أحجام التداولات ستزيد وترتفع بشكل مضطرد دون الحديث أو الاضطرار لتحريك ذات الأموال في عدد محدود من الأسهم دون تحقيق الغرض الأساسي من سوق المال كوسيلة جادة وحقيقة للتمويل والتخارج. 
الجدير بالذكر أن البورصة ارتفعت بشكل ملحوظ بنهاية تعاملاتها أمس الأحد – أول جلسات الأسبوع - وصعدت مؤشراتها للمنطقة الخضراء، وارتفع رأس المال السوقي للبورصة بنحو 5.8 مليار جنيه، وأغلق المؤشر العام للبورصة المصرية "EGX 30" تعاملاته مرتفعًا بنسبة 1.46 %، وصعد بنهاية الجلسة لمستوى 8008 نقطة، مسجلًا أعلى مستوى له منذ 14 سبتمبر عام 2008.*

----------

